# Our handsome boy's win photo



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here he is- our beautiful boy at the MD show last weekend. Graphite at Arreau Very-Merry (Jameson) Eight months old. Breeder Jitka Pizurova- Very Merry Poodles- Czech Republic. Best of Breed, November 24, 2013 under Judge Mr. David B Swartwood, handled by Paul Clas. Thank you Paul and Chrystal Murray for making our boy look so good and do so well his first weekend of shows. He came home with 5 ribbons: Winners Dog on Friday, (waiting for picture), Reserve on Saturday, and BOB on Sunday! We could not be happier!!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Handsome boy!!!! Love win pix especially of puppies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks great and whoever is doing his grooming is great, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Super! Congratulations! Looks like he's headed for a quick Championship in his future for sure!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Many congratulations!! You must be over the moon at such a fantastic start for him - well done to the whole "team"!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks just fab!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow...Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Look at him .. a beautiful boy! Congratulations.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

He is beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Man! He's absolutely stunning. And dapper. What a fine gentleman he is. Big, huge congratulations on such a success! You must be ecstatic! This calls for celebration!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you! his weekly coat care is being done by myself and a groomer friend of mine when i can't get to it. he loves to be brushed which is great because he gets brushed every other day. he is fed raw with all his nutrients coming from the proper added foods. his groom was done by chrystal murray.


outwest said:


> He looks great and whoever is doing his grooming is great, too.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Gorgeous! How many points did he pick up?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats - you must be thrilled!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He got two points. If so many had not been absent on the Sunday and he won, it would've been a major.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He got two points. If so many had not been absent on the Sunday and he won, it would've been a major.


Gosh hate that!! When I was showing a Lhasa he was winning against another handler with several dogs and the handler would pull the dogs, waste of owners money IMO.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazzy needs majors so his handler tells us when she thinks there will be majors. The last time he won it was supposed to be majors, but people didn't show up. It is so annoying!!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He has turned into a spectacular poodle, congratulations, he is beautiful!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i agree, the games handlers and owners play are ridiculous. however, in our jameson's situation, we are still thrilled about his wins because in all instances he beat dogs and bitches over 2 years old and all with several points. when he took reserve on satuday, he beat 4 other dogs, all older and with points. for this being his first cluster of shows, we are extremely pleased. my throat was sore for 2 days from the excitement that went on when i got the first text about his first point. you would think we won the lottery! lol


HOTW said:


> Gosh hate that!! When I was showing a Lhasa he was winning against another handler with several dogs and the handler would pull the dogs, waste of owners money IMO.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats! He is beautiful, as are all of your poodles!


----------

